# Forest Hills Woodworking Double Nuc Box



## vstoltzfus (Jun 4, 2011)

Ike's a good guy. I buy all my equipment from him.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

Do they have a web site with product/price listings?


----------



## vstoltzfus (Jun 4, 2011)

Mike,

I googled it and I don't think he does. He's an Amish guy here in Lancaster County PA. I heard about him through my bee club.


----------



## jamneff (Mar 5, 2012)

MMM-
I don't believe he does becouse he is amish. Its nice having a shop within 15 min of my house. I make most of my woodware but I have bought some stuff from him.


----------



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

I was not sure if the Amish did computers or not. However the idea and workmanship looks good. Thank you for the response.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

This is as close as you can get for a website right now:
http://www.localamishfarms.com/amish_woodworking.htm

He does have a nice color brochure and price list that he could send you.
More than likely he will not answer when you call (even though I did get him one time like that) so just leave a message.
Ike is very good about returning calls.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Made the switch yesterday and the bees were a bit shy to try their new condo.
This morning everything looks like its back to normal.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey Allen do u remember what he chargedid you for that


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi John, sorry, I don't remember the price. 
He can make whatever you want though.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

A guess maybe?


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Under $50?
Have no idea.


----------



## Cjj (Dec 12, 2015)

He does have a web site look up Forest Hill Woodworking great guy I buy all my stuff there


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ike does have a website ... It can be found here ...

http://foresthillbeesupply.com/


PAHunter62


----------

